# Otro video de La Rumorosa



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Aquí un muy corto video de una amiga cayéndose. Esto sucedió hoy, casi al principio de la bajada de La Rumorosa, bueno en los primeros 3 o 4 kilómetros. Lo bueno que no le paso nada grave a mi amiga, solo unos leves raspones en el hombro y siguió la bajada muy bien&#8230;

Ya después subo un video más completo de esta bajada en mi blog&#8230;por si les interesa.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

más que caerse, parece que le hubiera bajado un viento por la colina, o un espiritu de la rumorosa se le hubiera avalanzado... ... como que se cayó de la nada ¿?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> más que caerse, parece que le hubiera bajado un viento por la colina, o un espiritu de la rumorosa se le hubiera avalanzado... ... como que se cayó de la nada ¿?


Parece que "se enrielo"... trato de cambiar de linea, agarro una piedra o una zanja y cuas!

Lo digo por experiencia... :lol:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Que chido tu video Zerk. :thumbsup: 

Buena calidad de imagen, y excelente estabilidad de movimiento, ¿en donde llevas la videocamara? sobre tu mochila o en el casco?

Mi opinion sobre el misterio de la caida de tu amiga, es que se observan un grupo de piedras en hilera, hacia la parte de afuera del camino, y como buena principiante lleva la vista clavada 1 metro adelante de su rueda delantera, y al verlas tan cerca quiere virar rapidamente para esquivarlas y se patina sobre su costado.

Saludos y que sigas posteando esos videos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Supongo que la cámara va sobre el casco, lo que se vé en la imagen es parte de la mochila. Respecto a la caída, bueno, cualquiera la causa son de esas caídas que afortunadamente no traen consecuencias graves pero ¡ah cómo fastidian! el orgullo... :madman:


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Efectivamente, la cámara esta montada en el casco, apuntando hacia abajo y por eso se ve la mochila y el Gatorade…

Al caerse dijo que no sentía la bici muy estable, que rebotaba mucho, pensaba yo que eran sus nervios, aunque ella ya había bajado la Rumorosa unas veces previas. 

Revise su bici y las llantas tenían demasiado aire. Aunque no se nota, esa sección es muy arenosa. Yo pienso que ha de haber frenado en la sección arenosa y se derrapo.

Ya al sacarle algo de aire a la llanta ya no sintió la bici inestable.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Que chido tu video Zerk. :thumbsup:
> 
> Saludos y que sigas posteando esos videos.


+100!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

*Aqui el video completo de la bajada de La Rumo del domingo*

Espero que les guste...pero se aceptan críticas y sugerencias.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

a mi se me hace que el que "arreglo" la bici para que se cayera fue zerk y por eso la venia grabando de frente, ya sabia que en una de esas se iba a caer y no le queria pasar encima. jajaja...de ahi el soundtrack del segundo video (te esta dando mala vida esta chida y te desquitaste... es natural) jajaja... no te creas hombre, muy buen video se ve traicionero el camino


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

Muy suave el video,la claridad es muy buena:thumbsup: 

que marca y modelo de camara es esa,si se puede preguntar?
RCC

p.s.
mala onda en la caida de tu amiga,pero al final de todo asi es como uno aprende,bueno al menos asi fue como aprendi yo!


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Gracias!

La camara es una GoPro Helmet Hero Wide


----------

